# shed roof material



## kentannenbaum (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got a old 8 x 20 shed with a flat roof in good shape except the old tar paper is pretty beat and leaks in one place.  I saw a roll of material that's crack and peel water proofing and was told it's terrific.  Can't recall the name.  It's got an adhesive "built in".  Can that be put on a relatively flat existing surface or do I need to take up the old stuff down to the plywood?  Also, I'm guessing tar paper or some other material has to eventually go over it?  True?  

Thanks very much.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 31, 2010)

The one I have used is called Mulehide. I get it at ABC Supply, but you need an account, i do not know who has it in your area, I would see if your local lumber yard can get it. Just  Peel and stick, and done.The surface has to be a cleaned off roof, as it adhears to the plywood. Doing just fine after 3 years, no signs of any wear. Not like the old tar and nailing flat roof material that needs replacement after 5 years.

The best part...easy to install.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 31, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> The one I have used is called Mulehide. I get it at ABC Supply, but you need an account, i do not know who has it in your area, I would see if your local lumber yard can get it. Just  Peel and stick, and done.The surface has to be a cleaned off roof, *as it adheres to the plywood*. Doing just fine after 3 years, no signs of any wear. Not like the old tar and nailing flat roof material that needs replacement after 5 years.
> 
> The best part...easy to install.



I think Inspector meant to say it adheres to 1/2" wood fiber board, secured with screws and plates or you can use Simplex nails to nail down the base sheet I believe. Every spec I've seen calls for install over wfb. 

The system Inspector described is a good one, but ABC only sells to installers/contractors. You can find a similar product in the apron stores called "Liberty" which is manufactured by GAF. Both are great systems IF installed correctly, they are 2 part application which consists of a base sheet and then you have a granulated, self adhering cap sheet which goes over the base. Use a drip edge and apply roofing cement on the drip edge and any end lap seams.  The instructions are printed on the boxes if you have any questions.


----------



## kentannenbaum (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey....thanks for the advice.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 31, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I think Inspector meant to say it adheres to 1/2" wood fiber board, secured with screws and plates or you can use Simplex nails to nail down the base sheet I believe. Every spec I've seen calls for install over wfb.



Uhmmm,,,yaeh, about that...um,,well boss. I ahh, um kinda just put it over the existing plywood....and ,a hhha well it um....
It actually is workin just fine. I didn't want to put the extra $$ into the shed roof. And I just stuck it down. It's a 3 pitch with 1/2 inch plywood, and a drip and rake edge. 

If this was a house, follow the directions, but for an outbuilding , this stuff is way better than tarpaper.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 1, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> If this was a house, follow the directions, but for an outbuilding , this stuff is way better than tarpaper.



...and make sure that you don't have any exposed nails and you go directly to the plywood, tear off the old roof. Let the area dry, if it still has moisture, before applying the new materials.


----------

